# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  Clomid vs Nolva vs Both for PCT

## LeroyB

My current PCT calls for me to take both - no problem.
I was re-reading thier profiles and can't figure out why.
Seems Nolva is supperior and coule be taken alone to accomplish the same thing, maybe a higer dosage would be needed.
Anyone know why we would take both instead of one.

----------


## peachfuzz

clomid is better at stimulating the HPTA (although nolva is no slacker)

Nolvadex is much more effective as an ER antagonist.

----------


## peachfuzz

also as you noted it allows you to take lower doses of each to accomplish the same thing instead of higher doses of one which often result in unwanted sides.

----------


## LeroyB

Thanks PeachFuzz.
So do you advocate taking both or just Nolva?
Can I get away with just taking the Nolva?

----------


## peachfuzz

Nolva only would be a week post cycle. I usually recommend both but it would depend on the cycle as well.

----------


## Swifto

Tamoxifen is still very effective and many can get away with it alone. However, I prefer to add a small dose of Clomid.

----------


## LeroyB

Swifto do you prefer adding Clomid just for the added HPTA stimulation?

----------


## ajd31886

I agree with Swifto..But I have used clomid at lower doses in the past and still experienced the unwanted sides, stuck it out and it got the job done and fast. Just don't plan to go thru it again. This time around I have been using the Tamox @ 20mg ED along with HCG @ 1000iu EOD and I feel better than ever! 25 days since my last shot and mentally as well as physically feeling fantastic. Towards the end of my Test cyp cycle (400mg wk for 10wks) I began noticing some sensitivity and soreness around nips. Tamox cleared that up after 2 days. I will use Tamox and HCG for all upcoming PCT. I take my Tamox in the evening one hr after my last meal. No sides. Just relief!

----------


## Swifto

> Swifto do you prefer adding Clomid just for the added HPTA stimulation?


Yes. Clomid, even at 25mg/ED, is very potent at raising endogenous testosterone .

But Tamox or Clomid arnt the backbone of my PCT. Toremifene is. 

Tore + low dose Clomid or Tamox for me all the way.

----------


## LeroyB

I don't hear much talk on this forum about Toremifine. But I googled it looks like good stuff. I think I will just rocks Tamox and clomid for now.
As far as HCG I thought that was during cycle only.

----------


## toothache

I always use clomid and tamox together for pct.

----------


## redz

I always use both but never go over 50mg ed with the Clomid. The sides can be pretty annoying on high doses of Clomid.

----------


## thane222

both clomid and nolva are best for pct IMO, if you have trouble with clomid, just keep the dose low, but I still thinks its very important.

----------


## tballz

clomid/nolva combo is tried and true. I use it every time together.

----------


## Bertuzzi

I recently found myself asking the same question since I am going back on my Anavar cycle I found this article. I hope it helps

http://www.silownia.net/steroids/a/12154

----------


## bigpapabuff

it's an old debate, and a lot of people like nolva only, i personally prefer clomid and nolva, I think they work best when together, just keep the clomid dose low if you have trouble with the side effects.

----------

